# أرجو التثبيت صيانة البلاى ستيشن 2



## hawk2003eg (6 يونيو 2007)

اتفضلوا احسن كتاب معتمد من مركز صيانة للبلاى ستيشن 2 :5: :67: الكتاب يبدأ خطوة خطوة الى ان يصل بك للمحترفين فى الصيانة:3: 

ملحوظة لو فى حد عنده نفس الكتاب للCD or DVD writer يا ريت يبعتلى رسالة خاصة يقولى اسم الكتاب و مكان تحميله و شكرا


----------



## عبدالله كامل (7 يونيو 2007)

thanks very much it;s nice to learn something even if i will not use it


----------



## fr4 (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## دالي ماكس (27 يناير 2009)

مشكورا يا ورد 
لو سمحت هل يوجد كتاب للجهاز الصغير؟


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 يناير 2009)

*lموضوع جديد وجميل*

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع جديد وجميل وخصوصا بلنسبة للاحوة الذين يعملون بلصيانه ,وعلى العموم صيانه البلي ستيشن لا تختلف اختلاف كبير عن صيانه وتصليح ال CD&DVD لكونها تتبع نفس اسلوب قراءة السي دي واغلب الاعطال هي بلخلية الضوئية وكذلك بلشريط كما يسمس بلسوق وهو عبارة عة كبل داته data نتجة الحركة الافقية الكثيرة والسريع.
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستغفر لله (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## casho (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فنانكوم (27 مارس 2010)

بعد التحية اخي العزيز هل هناك كتاب باللغة العربية


----------



## abobasmla (28 مايو 2010)

*الانتماء*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## يونس الجباري (5 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك جدا على هذا الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابورمانة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الرد بقول محمي بكلمة مرور ما هذا


----------



## saad_srs (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## sameggto (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس لي طلب ان امكن 
انا متخصص في صيانة البلاي ستيشن وخصوصا ps1 الجهاز رقم واحد 1001-1002-7001-7002-9001-9002 دي ارقام الموديلات اللي انا بعمل صيانه ليها 
بس لي طلب 
فيه تعديل بيتعمل للبلاي ستيشن علشان يشغل الاسطوانات اللي مش اصليه (الاسطوانة الاورجينال اللي شكلها اسود )يا ريت لو امكن خريطة تركيب التديل ده للبلاي ستشن 2 وهو عباره عن IC يتم اضافته علي البورد.


----------



## islamtreka (11 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتم محتاج شرح تصليح ذراع البلايستيشن2 ارو المساعدة 
وابغى اعرف مكوناته من الداخل


----------



## حمزه قاسم (12 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وشكر


----------



## akjouh (7 فبراير 2013)

choukannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## hussam abbas (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

